

Show HN: What might I create today - stevephillips

I created this tool as an experiment. So I am still working on how this should be presented.<p>Basically, it is a tool that throws out ideas for content marketers in particular and marketers, startup guys in general.<p>Hope you like it.<p>Feedback - good or bad is welcome<p>here is the link http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mrsocial.me&#x2F;todo&#x2F;
======
mjhea0
I did a similar project last year.

Heroku - [https://git-projects.herokuapp.com/](https://git-
projects.herokuapp.com/) Code - [https://github.com/mjhea0/find-
project](https://github.com/mjhea0/find-project)

~~~
stevephillips
nice. I see how this is similar

------
mjhea0
cickable - [http://www.mrsocial.me/todo/](http://www.mrsocial.me/todo/)

------
mjhea0
Is the code on Github?

~~~
stevephillips
nope.

If you want to see the code, its all one the client side for now - do have a
look :-)

when this grows, it will come from a db and I will have to move it server side

